
Japan May Phase Out Nuclear Power by 2030  - vectorbunny
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/energy/nuclear/japan-may-phase-out-nuclear-power-by-2030?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IeeeSpectrumFullText+%28IEEE+Spectrum+Full+Text%29
======
Pawka
Sad. Since I'm thinking that nuclear energy is the future.

